# We are going to war with DPRK



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't know if you have been paying close attention. The propaganda has reached a fever pitch. If ever you were going to be prepared now is the time.

The what if scenarios can run a muck. Even the war room don't know how this will play out.

Get your staple items nailed down.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being as diplomacy is dead in this case, its War now or war later. Waiting under the pretend assumption that fat boy will come to his senses is about as stupid as figuring Micheal more will diet and be a conservative. Question: will we play markus and Queensbury rules and allow first strikes form Iran and North korea or do we preempt?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not be surprised if he mysteriously wound up dead, . . . 

And a half dozen seals / rangers, . . . could not verify their whereabouts for a month or so.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't want war. With any country or people. I don't want to send our youth to die for political blustering. Our military has not died in defense of our country since WW2. They have died due to politicians being the gamesmen they are.

But if it comes to pass, I hope those self serving bastards in DC allow our men and women to unleash the hell they are capable of to end the violence quickly, thereby saving lives in the long run.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure what the plan would be, but occupying NK is out of the question. I suspect aircraft and cruise missiles would just remove the threat, devastate his military until he is forced to resign and let the South Koreans take it over and help the people thru it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Not sure what the plan would be, but occupying NK is out of the question. I suspect aircraft and cruise missiles would just remove the threat, devastate his military until he is forced to resign and let the South Koreans take it over and help the people thru it.


But don't forget that NK has allies. What do you think China, Russia, Iran and a good part of the middle east will do? Just let it happen? They wouldn't be much of an ally if they did and the alliances they do have could/would fall apart.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I don't think they'd risk world war over NK.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> I don't know if you have been paying close attention. The propaganda has reached a fever pitch. If ever you were going to be prepared now is the time.
> 
> The what if scenarios can run a muck. Even the war room don't know how this will play out.
> 
> ...


Wait. We talkin' NK's propaganda or the Liberal media's because those two could give each other a run for the money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't want war. With any country or people. I don't want to send our youth to die for political blustering. Our military has not died in defense of our country since WW2. They have died due to politicians being the gamesmen they are.
> 
> But if it comes to pass, I hope those self serving bastards in DC allow our men and women to unleash the hell they are capable of to end the violence quickly, thereby saving lives in the long run.


That dictator has made no bones about his desire to have a nuclear capable ICBM that can reach the entire U.S. That doesn't sound like gamesmanship to me.
With their latest test, speculation is now that he can hit half of our mainland. Whether it can bring a warhead is yet to be seen.
Forget Iran, China, Russia, and the others for now.
Focus on the enemy you know, not the ones you don't.
He boasts about his desire to destroy the U.S.
We should listen to him.

Si vis pacem, para bellum.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

First President Trump will let our troops do what they do best. 
He has already proven that. You just won't see out covered on CNN.
South Korea is more than capable and can easily handle the North. Just as long as the U.S. doesn't put troops on the Yalu like last time. China will stay out.
All our troops have to do is help take care of the North Korean Army that's on the DMZ and our Air Force and Navy drop a few bombs. South Korea will take care of the rest.
Other countries will stay out of it because it will be a reunification of Korea. 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I am no military strategist or specialize in logistics but I would guess it would at first be a lot of covert and recon stuff, gathering intel and building relationships with the locals, then when kim tries to do something near suicidal like launching a icbm at the US mainland thats when we would strike. We would do a mixture of a blitzkrieg/scorched earth/shock and awe, of course if his generals were smart or brave enough they would stage a coup against him before he pushes the button to stop their country from being blasted off of the earth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are no good choices here. Do we strike first and perhaps ignite WWIII or do we ignore history and appease the fat kid while he grows stronger and more capable? While I do not wish for war, the clouds of war have been gathering for some time. Be prepared, it could get ugly quickly.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

NK does not have the infrastructure for a protracted war against the US. Resources are limited,military training is more political indoctrination than combat. If anything happens it will be very quick because nobody wants to be involved in a war with us!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I expect to see info coming in anytime soon about US military dependents and gooberment employees getting the mandatory evac order - the other 250K US citizens will be getting the US State Department issued warning .... 

unfortunately for us preppers - we will be facing a potentially serious SHTF under late fall/winter conditions ....


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Oddcaliber said:


> NK does not have the infrastructure for a protracted war against the US. Resources are limited,military training is more political indoctrination than combat. If anything happens it will be very quick because nobody wants to be involved in a war with us!


China and Russia will not sit on the sidelines.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

its so sad and too bad that innocent lives on both sides will suffer and die because of this one idiot, hopefully they can take him out surgically rather than out right war.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was talking to an acquaintance here on vacation about this very thing. My idea was do an EMP over NK. He was quick to respond "What About The Innocent People"? I said they probably wouldn't even know the difference. They are already in the "Stone Age. But then again his equipment would probably survive it is so antiquated.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If we inform China , Russia , NATO, the EU , ... While Planes & Rockets are in route (Japan ,Australia , US , ... ) armed with conventional Weapons while 1/3 of the Populace of South Korea moves 20 miles south of their current Location for 48 hours it could work . (Only 3 Cans of Sunshine Popped in Total (2 By NORKs and one tactical by US Coalition )


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I was talking to an acquaintance here on vacation about this very thing. My idea was do an EMP over NK. He was quick to respond "What About The Innocent People"? I said they probably wouldn't even know the difference. They are already in the "Stone Age. But then again his equipment would probably survive it is so antiquated.


EMP? Most of the country already lives without electricity


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Toefoot said:


> China and Russia will not sit on the sidelines.


Russia just might use the diversion for their Ukraine move - currently moving chess pieces in anticipation?? - 3 rifle divisions are being moved up and NATO has already filed a treaty violation complaint about using war maneuvers for deploying advanced weapon systems ....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

TG said:


> EMP? Most of the country already lives without electricity


Exactly why we (US/Japan/SK/Australia coalition) will use as Much ordinance in 30 Hours as we used in first 3 months of Iraq War (Including Shock & Awe)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Russia just might use the diversion for their Ukraine move - currently moving chess pieces in anticipation?? - 3 rifle divisions are being moved up and NATO has already filed a treaty violation complaint about using war maneuvers for deploying advanced weapon systems ....


Obama bombed 26 countries during his term and Americans are ripping their hair over Eastern Ukrainians (most of my relatives and friends included) who are begging to not be connected to the new nazi Ukrainian government. Canada supplied money for humanitarian purposes, instead, this money is being used to buy weapons to bomb Donetsk (my mom was born there, ALWAYS a Russian city) and other cities and towns in that region.

Your media is filling your heads with total nonsense and you eat it up like ice cream.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> But don't forget that NK has allies. What do you think China, Russia, Iran and a good part of the middle east will do? Just let it happen? They wouldn't be much of an ally if they did and the alliances they do have could/would fall apart.


I don't know that this would ever happen, but it Could, and we could come out on top; we at odds with every one of NK allies correct? Why not hot every one of them with an EMP, then hit every capitol city, tech center and military base and call it good.
I know it sounds crazy but look at it this way, the US is partially responsible for creating all these problem states because we were indecisive/trusted the task to weak allies, so we are going to have to deal with them all any way.
This is how I think before I get my coffee.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> I don't know that this would ever happen, but it Could, and we could come out on top; we at odds with every one of NK allies correct? Why not hot every one of them with an EMP, then hit every capitol city, tech center and military base and call it good.
> I know it sounds crazy but look at it this way, the US is partially responsible for creating all these problem states because we were indecisive/trusted the task to weak allies, so we are going to have to deal with them all any way.
> This is how I think before I get my coffee.


You do realize that Russia is actually fully prepared for an EMP or any other similar attack, we are natural-born preppers, it's always been part of our culture.
Americans are not, prepared for nothing, your governmend does not care about you. Your government-built bunkers and food stores are just for the elites.

Try this stupid trick on my country and the next thing you'll realize that ooops, trucks no longer supplying your Walmart and planes are falling from your skies, your population fighting each-other for the last piece of bread.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> Obama bombed 26 countries during his term and Americans are ripping their hair over Eastern Ukrainians (most of my relatives and friends included) who are begging to not be connected to the new nazi Ukrainian government. Canada supplied money for humanitarian purposes, instead, this money is being used to buy weapons to bomb Donetsk (my mom was born there, ALWAYS a Russian city) and other cities and towns in that region.
> 
> Your media is filling your heads with total nonsense and you eat it up like ice cream.


I'm not sure anybody here is ripping their hair out over it, though I know the UN would. Objectively speaking, Illini could be correct. Time will tell, I 'spose.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The big deterrent that NK has is huge number of artillery pieces that they have positioned to hit Seoul at any moment. Seoul has a population of 9.91 million. I do understand that they may have enough bunkers to accommodate all though. With that said, it appears that the South Koreans are making plans for a strike as well....Google translation below.



> Scenario of 'North Precision Strike' Scenario Taurus will be installed in F-15K for 170 additional units until next year.
> 
> South Korea's Special Forces Operation Squad To Be Established In response to President Moon Jae-In's order to remove the North Korean leadership in case of emergency , it was confirmed that the military is preparing its own unique North Korean core facility precision strike scenario. In addition, with the launch of the second inter-continental ballistic missile (ICBM) test, the two countries will begin negotiations on revising the missile guidance in five years. see. According to the military authorities on March 31, the South Korean military's own strike-hit scenario is being drafted jointly by the Strategic Planning Division of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and the Ministry of National Defense, rather than the National Security Office of Cheong Wa Dae, and the "Nuclear Weapons of Mass Destruction (WMD) It was known as the core department. The nuclear and WMD response centers, which are scheduled to be expanded to operations headquarters in the future, will take on a major role in early construction of their own response capabilities, such as South Korea's own precision strike scenario in response to the North Korean nuclear and missile threats that have reached the critical threshold of the Red Line.
> 
> ...


????? ?? ???? ???? ??? ??? ?? ?? - munhwa.com


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't think China wants to be involved because there be nothing in Walmart!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Try this stupid trick on my country and the next thing you'll realize that ooops, trucks no longer supplying your Walmart and planes are falling from your skies, your population fighting each-other for the last piece of bread.


We really don't see Russia as a threat to CONUS or really to our allies in Europe , whereas the fat boy is a problem, him like Saddam are taken care of.

*Rancher*


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Not sure what the plan would be, but occupying NK is out of the question. I suspect aircraft and cruise missiles would just remove the threat, devastate his military until he is forced to resign and let the South Koreans take it over and help the people thru it.


From what I understand the S. Koreans want nothing to do with N. Koreans; they've been culturally separated for too long and the NK are too brainwashed against SK and the US..
I understand that N. Koreans prefer the Chinese but the Chinese for several reasons don't want N. Korea but,,, if it's a choice of dealing with the problems and expence of N. Korea becoming part of China or... having US and SK. troops on the Yalu River I suspect China will accept NK with it's mineral wealth that has never properly been exploited.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> Obama bombed 26 countries during his term and Americans are ripping their hair over Eastern Ukrainians (most of my relatives and friends included) who are begging to not be connected to the new nazi Ukrainian government. Canada supplied money for humanitarian purposes, instead, this money is being used to buy weapons to bomb Donetsk (my mom was born there, ALWAYS a Russian city) and other cities and towns in that region.
> 
> Your media is filling your heads with total nonsense and you eat it up like ice cream.


sorry - not any media BS involved about Putin moving his chess pieces - intel is coming right off the Pentagon plot boards ....

I suppose it was everyone's imagination also that the Russian Navy was running naval landing maneuvers with the Chinese in the Baltics ....

and in regard to Obammy - it was him and Putin that had the overheard conversation about second term opportunities ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I don't think China wants to be involved because there be nothing in Walmart!


Here's another way of looking at it.

For reasons too many to number, there are governments that would like to see ours taken out of the game, and would like to see their side on top of the global pecking order. These governments are well aware of the fact that Fat Kim is off his rocker, and they know that the U.S will be very much engaged if it enters into a shooting match with him. Assuming NK does have sats over the U.S. that are EMP weapons and is able to employ them, how much more vulnerable will the U.S. be to a coordinated attack from those governments that do not like the U.S. government?

Another thought; what a better way to deal with the crushing U.S. debt?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

TG said:


> EMP? Most of the country already lives without electricity


 That is what I meant. They already live in the stone age. It wouldn't make a difference. Just the higher ups would be effected. And that is what we would want.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Fat boy will die before a war breaks out. And he will die painfully under cover of darkness.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Turn over all the outdated neutron ordanance on NK leaders.

But then again, in a long war, the USA cannot support itself anymore than "Gooberment Motors". Those guys who took the bailout, then quickly used it to make a new factory, in *Brazil*. Yes that is GM, Democrat and Obama.

If we went to a REAL war now and it lasted more than a year , we'd *LOOSE*.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Turn over all the outdated neutron ordanance on NK leaders.
> 
> But then again, in a long war, the USA cannot support itself anymore than "Gooberment Motors". Those guys who took the bailout, then quickly used it to make a new factory, in *Brazil*. Yes that is GM, Democrat and Obama.
> 
> If we went to a REAL war now and it lasted more than a year , we'd *LOOSE*.


Unless we were willing to Kill More NORKS in 30 Days than we did in 3 Years In Iraq & Afghanistan then we would win.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If Kim manages to loft an EMP weapon over the US mainland, which is looking increasingly possible, I'm not going to care if our air power wins the battle over their ground troops half a world away. I'm going to be busy fighting for my life in a devasted nation. 

I'm like a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs at this point. Vacation is out of the question because I get nervous being more than a few miles away from home. It's a helpless sick feeling that reminds me of the Cuban Missile Crisis. This sucks.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

It's interesting that the NK are all of sudden doing a bunch of unusual submarine activity including an ejection test


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I have found Trumps recent new hires to be quite interesting. Seems he is surrounding himself with the best generals possible. In my opinion this would be a move done before going to war.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't want war. With any country or people. I don't want to send our youth to die for political blustering. Our military has not died in defense of our country since WW2. They have died due to politicians being the gamesmen they are.
> 
> But if it comes to pass, I hope those self serving bastards in DC allow our men and women to unleash the hell they are capable of to end the violence quickly, thereby saving lives in the long run.





Sasquatch said:


> Wait. We talkin' NK's propaganda or the Liberal media's because those two could give each other a run for the money.


Correct you are on both accounts


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't want war. With any country or people. I don't want to send our youth to die for political blustering. Our military has not died in defense of our country since WW2. They have died due to politicians being the gamesmen they are.
> 
> But if it comes to pass, I hope those self serving bastards in DC allow our men and women to unleash the hell they are capable of to end the violence quickly, thereby saving lives in the long run.





TG said:


> Obama bombed 26 countries during his term and Americans are ripping their hair over Eastern Ukrainians (most of my relatives and friends included) who are begging to not be connected to the new nazi Ukrainian government. Canada supplied money for humanitarian purposes, instead, this money is being used to buy weapons to bomb Donetsk (my mom was born there, ALWAYS a Russian city) and other cities and towns in that region.
> 
> Your media is filling your heads with total nonsense and you eat it up like ice cream.


Please provide a list of the 26 countries you refer to. I agree to 7 or 9. But 26?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> If Kim manages to loft an EMP weapon over the US mainland, which is looking increasingly possible, I'm not going to care if our air power wins the battle over their ground troops half a world away. I'm going to be busy fighting for my life in a devasted nation.
> 
> I'm like a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs at this point. Vacation is out of the question because I get nervous being more than a few miles away from home. It's a helpless sick feeling that reminds me of the Cuban Missile Crisis. This sucks.


Holy shit dude. Calm your tits. It's fine to be concerned but no reason you should be giving yourself ulcers over possibilities happening that you have no control over.

I'm leaving the country on vacation soon myself, and am not worried in the slightest. I chose to stop worrying myself to death over things I cannot change a long time ago.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm like a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs at this point. Vacation is out of the question because I get nervous being more than a few miles away from home. It's a helpless sick feeling that reminds me of the Cuban Missile Crisis. This sucks.


I to a lesser extent feel the same way but life goes on. I just make sure that everyone has a GHB and clear instructions about what routes to use getting home. 
The troublesome part is that the already twice delayed vacation (for work reasons) is coming up so we will be out of the country. We will go but as always when traveling out of the country we'll be carrying what we can.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I go about my life as usual, but remain mindful of how my life can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I'm like a cat in a roomful of rocking chairs at this point. Vacation is out of the question because I get nervous being more than a few miles away from home. It's a helpless sick feeling that reminds me of the Cuban Missile Crisis. This sucks.


I'd suggest putting this into perspective. Seems you, like me, have already lived a long life and death is a certainty. I prep to attempt to survive a major crisis, such as EMP, but realize even as well prepared as I am... shit happens. My community of survivors might could get overrun. Disease could wipe us out. You can't guarantee survival... just increase your odds. So I'm taking my two boys down to New Orleans in October for our annual get the hell out of town & enjoy some great food trip. If something were to happen then, so be it. I'm not gonna let the *possibility* of something bad happening prevent me from the *certainty* of great fellowship with my boys & great food at Commander's Palace.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Being prepared has never guaranteed survival, it just shades the odds a bit.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> I'd suggest putting this into perspective. Seems you, like me, have already lived a long life and death is a certainty. I prep to attempt to survive a major crisis, such as EMP, but realize even as well prepared as I am... shit happens.


Thanks. You are a steadying influence, sir. In my more philosophical moments, I can feel resigned and comfortable with my inevitable personal end.

Then I'll read a news item or have a health issue, and the old survival instinct kicks into high gear, starting me on another round of fear-induced prepping and worrying. I'm probably obsessive/compulsive, I don't know.

Anyway, have a great time in NOLA, and have some of that jambalaya that doesn't come from a box.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SGG said:


> ...I chose to stop worrying myself to death over things I cannot change a long time ago.


I wish I could be like that. My wife is, but it hasn't rubbed off on me. It's not in my nature, unfortunately.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I wish I could be like that. My wife is, but it hasn't rubbed off on me. It's not in my nature, unfortunately.


Mine either. Try weed
And truthfully I lied. I do worry a little but I try not to and enjoy my life while still being informed enough to hopefully be prepared


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There are many (Not me mind you) who pine for the next shoe to drop , we Militia guys were getting squared away as fast as we could back in 12 and look at it now (Way worse in some ways ) ...


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Just announced on the MSM all travel to N.Korea to be blocked after sept1 PASSPORT holders ordered out.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> I would not be surprised if he mysteriously wound up dead, . . .
> 
> And a half dozen seals / rangers, . . . could not verify their whereabouts for a month or so.
> 
> ...


Or it could get handled internally. In one of Tom Clancy's books they address this. It went something like the blessed leader is stepping back to recover from "exhaustion" and will be going to a residence in the mountains where he was born.


----------

